# Engine/Water Pump/Belt Squeak Resolution



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice write up. Good to know. Always wondered what an Auto-mechanics stethoscope was for


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

The stethoscopes are basically just a metal rod with a diaphragm(?) between the metal and ear pieces so the vibrations in the rod can be audible. They aren't entirely useful for finding a noise, but they can make it very obvious where the noise is coming from. In this case I put it on the engine mount bolts that hold the water pump and the sound was almost deafening, and placed anywhere else it was only slight.

I've used it only a hand full of times, but it sure is handy when I need it.


----------

